# اصرخ الي ابوك السماوي



## mera22 (25 يونيو 2009)

انا يا ابويا لا استطيع ان ابعد عنك لحظة واحدة
ولا طرفة عين انت بالنسبة لى هو الحياة ذاتها لى الحياة هى المسيح انا ان فصلت عنك اصير ضائعا بلا هدف وتصبح حياتى بلا وزن وكأنى ميت او لا وجود لى 
وجودى الحقيقى هو فيك (فى9:3)
لا يمكن ابدا ان انفصل عنك وان انفصلت فى وقت ما تماما انه وضع مؤقت وغير طبيعى وانا لا اريده 
لذلك ارجعنى اليك باية وسيلة رد نفسى 
لانه بدونك لا اعيش فيك احيا واوجد واتحرك (اع28:17)
اذا انفصلت عنك انفصل عن القوة والنعمة واصبح لا شىء اعود ترابا كما كنت بل عصافة تذريها الريح(مز1)
لذلك لا تسمح يارب ان انفصل عنك...
رد نفسى واهدنى الى سبل البر لاجل اسمك(مز23)
لك المجد من الآن والى الأبد
آميـــ+ــــن


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على الصلاة  الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اووووى 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sid (29 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي على الصلاة الرائعة


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك صلاة جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب معكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 فبراير 2010)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 
محبة الرب لتراعاكي​


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــن ...


 شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــن ...


 شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا​*


----------



## mera22 (2 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب معكم​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة رائعة اختي الغالية الله يبارك حياتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------

